# THE HUB Confirms someone in the office is making ride picks ups longer



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

So someone in the HUB in LA mentioned that over 300 complaints with the same issue- that FRI and SAT their are people in the office making ride pick ups longer in order to block drivers time, gas and pick ups- this has been going on for a few months- it quite obvious to suddenly get rides 15-25 minutes away mid Friday afternoon- when during he AM rides are the usual distance about .3 too 1.5 miles away-
Even ride switches, last Friday I had over 10 switches, and as I was about too pull up to some rides, then I had to drive a few miles farther away to a different location. at 20 miles a gallon, this is unproductive to the passenger and the driver spending so much more on gas.
to my knowledge and looking at my payouts, all surge money and tips are allocated for some driver- for the week, nothing is over 20 dollars an hour. so where is all the extra money going? I don't think this follows the contact, and if its a breach of contract, then why doesn't lyft do something about these people in the office causing such a headache to their company? when the bars closed Sat night- all my rides went from 1 or 2 miles to 25 minutes away- as I drove to West Hollywood, I could see 100s of people waiting with despair on their face- NO PASSANGER WANTS TO WAIT THAT LONG- IT SHOULDN'T BE MORE THEN 5 MINUTES!! I deserve a surge and my tips- and ti shouldn't be added to my 20 hour wage!! just add up your hours--- and I don't deserve any of this harassment with ride switches, app blocks, and long pick ups- Does anyone have anymore information on this infiltration?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't even understand what you're talking/complaining/asking of.

Maybe try breaking your post down into more distinct points/issues/questions?


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> I don't even understand what you're talking/complaining/asking of.


I don't think he understands it himself.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> So someone in the HUB in LA mentioned that over 300 complaints with the same issue- that FRI and SAT their are people in the office making ride pick ups longer in order to block drivers time, gas and pick ups- this has been going on for a few months- it quite obvious to suddenly get rides 15-25 minutes away mid Friday afternoon- when during he AM rides are the usual distance about .3 too 1.5 miles away-
> Even ride switches, last Friday I had over 10 switches, and as I was about too pull up to some rides, then I had to drive a few miles farther away to a different location. at 20 miles a gallon, this is unproductive to the passenger and the driver spending so much more on gas.
> to my knowledge and looking at my payouts, all surge money and tips are allocated for some driver- for the week, nothing is over 20 dollars an hour. so where is all the extra money going? I don't think this follows the contact, and if its a breach of contract, then why doesn't lyft do something about these people in the office causing such a headache to their company? when the bars closed Sat night- all my rides went from 1 or 2 miles to 25 minutes away- as I drove to West Hollywood, I could see 100s of people waiting with despair on their face- NO PASSANGER WANTS TO WAIT THAT LONG- IT SHOULDN'T BE MORE THEN 5 MINUTES!! I deserve a surge and my tips- and ti shouldn't be added to my 20 hour wage!! just add up your hours--- and I don't deserve any of this harassment with ride switches, app blocks, and long pick ups- Does anyone have anymore information on this infiltration?


Are you still here crying?


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> Are you still here crying?


It is a big problem in So Cal . Traffic patterns and then chasing garbage fares was bad enough, but switching while in route really sucks.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

infiltration is right, dude. Like I've said previously, there is a conspiracy against you and I now believe this goes above even Lyft's founders. I've seen enough to know that the government has taken an active role in infiltrating your ride requests.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven087 said:


> infiltration is right, dude. Like I've said previously, there is a conspiracy against you and I now believe this goes above even Lyft's founders. I've seen enough to know that the government has taken an active role in infiltrating your ride requests.


the stuff is real and crazy. I completely agree/ just like the time before that returns again and wont stop. The HUB knows and they have known for a while what it is and what needs to be done. Question is when does Lyft feel the weight of their decision and just like has been said it is all again. This is madness


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

EpicSwoleness said:


> I don't think he understands it himself.


Lmao!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Wow. Amazing how money hungry crooks have zero understanding of what America is about. JFK said it best, do what you can do for your country. Not what you're country can do for you. Most these comments are from the people in the office, stealing from AMERICANS. I think if lyft can steal from their drivers, and cause an injustice to the community, we have a huge problem.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Hey lyft sent me a text, saying you can make 37 dollars an hour, and I only get 14 dollars an hour after 2.5 years of service. Well it's 15 on Friday n Saturday 2 rides an hour.
Seems lower, but 2.2 rides an hour, Harrassment n ridicule.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

From my experience with dealing with people at the Green light hub, and most things being worse on lyft, I can only imagine the numnutts working at the lyft hub and how they can be even more useless than the Green light people.



Raven087 said:


> infiltration is right, dude. Like I've said previously, there is a conspiracy against you and I now believe this goes above even Lyft's founders. I've seen enough to know that the government has taken an active role in infiltrating your ride requests.


It's the ubernatti, they have been around for centuries.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Im a driver, their correct. Their are people in the office screwing shit up!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyft thinks if you drive to a ping you're more committed, while if it's point blank you'll screen and bail


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> infiltration is right, dude. Like I've said previously, there is a conspiracy against you and I now believe this goes above even Lyft's founders. I've seen enough to know that the government has taken an active role in infiltrating your ride requests.


Left started doing this to me as well. They made the pick up closer, so nothing to complain about.


----------



## NJAudiDriver (Oct 16, 2017)

Try driving for Uber. Don't have to deal with so much BS. The more I drive the more I realize Lyft is actually much worse.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

had my 1st 24m away pickup request today. i just stared at it in disbelief. looked at the map and sure enough it was far as ****... if i went for that power driver bonus i would be pissed.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

Whoops, my bad. I'm the one in the office making ride "picks ups" longer. I'll turn it off.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Anything to prevent that good ol' Power Driver bonus!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Anything to prevent that good ol' Power Driver bonus!


But WHY do they send em to drivers with 1% acceptance and a track record of ignoring any accodentally accepted pings until they go away???

OH....could it be they DON'T KNOW i have 1% acceptance???










Frikkin technology company....

PS no im really not cheating my way out of pings invisibly at the moment, since i dont do bonuses. It's just showing something totally bizarre for no known reason.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> So someone in the HUB in LA mentioned that over 300 complaints with the same issue- that FRI and SAT their are people in the office making ride pick ups longer in order to block drivers time, gas and pick ups- this has been going on for a few months- it quite obvious to suddenly get rides 15-25 minutes away mid Friday afternoon- when during he AM rides are the usual distance about .3 too 1.5 miles away-
> Even ride switches, last Friday I had over 10 switches, and as I was about too pull up to some rides, then I had to drive a few miles farther away to a different location. at 20 miles a gallon, this is unproductive to the passenger and the driver spending so much more on gas.
> to my knowledge and looking at my payouts, all surge money and tips are allocated for some driver- for the week, nothing is over 20 dollars an hour. so where is all the extra money going? I don't think this follows the contact, and if its a breach of contract, then why doesn't lyft do something about these people in the office causing such a headache to their company? when the bars closed Sat night- all my rides went from 1 or 2 miles to 25 minutes away- as I drove to West Hollywood, I could see 100s of people waiting with despair on their face- NO PASSANGER WANTS TO WAIT THAT LONG- IT SHOULDN'T BE MORE THEN 5 MINUTES!! I deserve a surge and my tips- and ti shouldn't be added to my 20 hour wage!! just add up your hours--- and I don't deserve any of this harassment with ride switches, app blocks, and long pick ups- Does anyone have anymore information on this infiltration?


If you're saying what I think you're saying (please use paragraphs in the future) then Lyft has admitted the same thing to me.

When I got insane amounts for pickups that were 20 to 30 minutes away I finally emailed Lyft telling them enough is enough.

They told me that they had completed a special procedure on my account to make sure this does not happen again.

Since then the longest pickup that I've had has been 15 minutes away.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

well this week was the same, I also have been keeping my acceptance rating up for the last 5 weeks above 90%, and 4.9 rating- and nothing really changed for the better.
Although I did get about 100 in tips this week, and the total amount, includes 20 dollars an hour minus all tips and surges, cancels, drive bonuses, and the rest of the paying all equals up to 20 dollars an hour- it took 36 hours to get my 90 dollar bonus - 6 hours longer than usual- so I made about 150 in surges but its now added to my hourly wage- I use too make 25 an hour with the surges and tips onto of that- has anyone else been having more deductions, and working longer, besides this constant bullying- its really a lot of harassment 

the informants in the office choose to cause problems with drivers, only to antagonize cherry pick, and play GOD with lives - I still am getting 2 rides an hour, all week, too the minute- although what use too take 25 hours, now takes 36 hours- maybe the longer pick up times- Sunday was just either driving to 27, 21, 18, 15. 32, 24 minutes away, I had over 10 rides over 9 miles away- I filled up on Sunday morning about 60 dollars and spent half a tank on just getting to the long ride pick up point- although several passengers cancelled at the last minute, I had several issues with the GPS and then suddenly my car stopped charging my phone all week- phone charges fine anywhere else- I wanted to know other drivers hours x earnings and hours x drive counts
is this just an express drive thing? or is it a senior driver thing? I hear they target long time drivers, but don't understand-


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Spork24 said:


> had my 1st 24m away pickup request today. i just stared at it in disbelief. looked at the map and sure enough it was far as &%[email protected]!*... if i went for that power driver bonus i would be pissed.


No reason to accept the 24min ping since either the pax or Lyft will cancel and you receive nothing. Avoid pdb. 90% acceptance kills surge.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> well this week was the same, I also have been keeping my acceptance rating up for the last 5 weeks above 90%, and 4.9 rating- and nothing really changed for the better.
> Although I did get about 100 in tips this week, and the total amount, includes 20 dollars an hour minus all tips and surges, cancels, drive bonuses, and the rest of the paying all equals up to 20 dollars an hour- it took 36 hours to get my 90 dollar bonus - 6 hours longer than usual- so I made about 150 in surges but its now added to my hourly wage- I use too make 25 an hour with the surges and tips onto of that- has anyone else been having more deductions, and working longer, besides this constant bullying- its really a lot of harassment
> 
> the informants in the office choose to cause problems with drivers, only to antagonize cherry pick, and play GOD with lives - I still am getting 2 rides an hour, all week, too the minute- although what use too take 25 hours, now takes 36 hours- maybe the longer pick up times- Sunday was just either driving to 27, 21, 18, 15. 32, 24 minutes away, I had over 10 rides over 9 miles away- I filled up on Sunday morning about 60 dollars and spent half a tank on just getting to the long ride pick up point- although several passengers cancelled at the last minute, I had several issues with the GPS and then suddenly my car stopped charging my phone all week- phone charges fine anywhere else- I wanted to know other drivers hours x earnings and hours x drive counts
> is this just an express drive thing? or is it a senior driver thing? I hear they target long time drivers, but don't understand-


Don't accept the 15/20/25/etc minute pickups - the only thing you're guaranteeing yourself with these is that you'll be excluding yourself from all income for the next 15/20/25/etc minutes.

I'm fact, it's worse than that - you'll be burning gas during that time so actually paying money out for the next 20 minutes or whatever. Bad idea.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

They target express drivers with long pickups since you're trying to get them to subsidize the cost of the rental.


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> So someone in the HUB in LA mentioned that over 300 complaints with the same issue- that FRI and SAT their are people in the office making ride pick ups longer in order to block drivers time, gas and pick ups- this has been going on for a few months- it quite obvious to suddenly get rides 15-25 minutes away mid Friday afternoon- when during he AM rides are the usual distance about .3 too 1.5 miles away-
> Even ride switches, last Friday I had over 10 switches, and as I was about too pull up to some rides, then I had to drive a few miles farther away to a different location. at 20 miles a gallon, this is unproductive to the passenger and the driver spending so much more on gas.
> to my knowledge and looking at my payouts, all surge money and tips are allocated for some driver- for the week, nothing is over 20 dollars an hour. so where is all the extra money going? I don't think this follows the contact, and if its a breach of contract, then why doesn't lyft do something about these people in the office causing such a headache to their company? when the bars closed Sat night- all my rides went from 1 or 2 miles to 25 minutes away- as I drove to West Hollywood, I could see 100s of people waiting with despair on their face- NO PASSANGER WANTS TO WAIT THAT LONG- IT SHOULDN'T BE MORE THEN 5 MINUTES!! I deserve a surge and my tips- and ti shouldn't be added to my 20 hour wage!! just add up your hours--- and I don't deserve any of this harassment with ride switches, app blocks, and long pick ups- Does anyone have anymore information on this infiltration?


Well, this is what Lyft does to have more driver on the road and try the best to not to pay the power bonus..raising the number of rides on the Power bonus requirement , pairing you with a long ride within the prime time , and now even u skip a ride request , the accept rating go down 3 percent!! One more year , Lyft .i will be quitting you for good !!!


----------

